# Supply Policy on exchanges / returns / retention including next-to-skin



## armyvern (31 Mar 2008)

From the Canadian Forces Supply Manual ALM 007:
Ref: CFSM 007 3-13B-002.
Personal/temporary allotment clothing procedures -* Regular Force* 
5.  Personal Allotment Issues: (_Personal kit = your DEU & it's accoutrements & special sized role clothing_)
a.  All issues, other than DEU kit, which are authorized for issue to individuals on a continuing basis, shall be considered as personal allotment issues. An individual normally retains these items as long as he/she continues to meet the entitlement parameters of the EGC. This period may last an individual’s entire service career or only until the employment justifying the use of the items ceases, at which time the items must be returned. The only exception is footwear which may be retained by Regular and Reserve Force personnel upon release provided the individual has completed 12 months of service, and has been honourably discharged. Individuals regardless of their employment shall retain special size roll public clothing and footwear, once issued. Otherwise, all other personal allotment items less those items listed in Retention items are withdrawn.
b.  All personal allotment issues shall be transmitted to the computer at the time of issue against the member’s IA.
c.  When personal allotment items become worn out, they shall be exchanged for serviceable items at public expense, unless otherwise directed. Regarding CADPAT uniforms, *if the item appears to be more than 50% faded and it is unacceptable for wear in public or garrison due to either excessive fading or large patches of thread bare material in the main wear areas, it may be disposed of IAW current regulations.   * 
d.  Repair versus Replacement - Personnel are authorized to have operational clothing repaired at public expense. Maximum wear life is to be obtained from such items. When a decision has to be made as to whether an item of clothing can be repaired or should be replaced, the first criterion to be considered is the purpose for which the clothing is being used; appearance becomes only a secondary consideration. The B/W/S Sup O has discretionary authority in making this decision but the intent of this paragraph must be quite clear: a faded pair of CADPAT trousers with a properly repaired rip can still fulfill its designed function as trousers for field training and operations. Conversely, a platoon involved in displays for the public might be justified in holding at least one set of CADPAT of reasonable appearance, within current entitled quantities. 
e.  If the B/W/S Sup O decides that operational clothing items can be repaired, no exchange takes place but the item is repaired at public expense and returned to the individual. Form CF 1004 Clothing/Footwear Repairs or Alterations Tag; SC 218605854 shall be used for this purpose.

6.  Temporary Allotment Issues: (_Temp kit = your field kit etc that you are expected to turn in upon release_)
a.  Temporary allotment issue items are those items authorized for a particular purpose, for a short period of time and shall be issued to a member’s IA IAW Detailed Issues Procedures.
b.  Temporary allotment issues may be made either from SCA or from a district  warehouse. However, if issued from a SCA, a DND 638 is used. B/W/S Sup O may set up a warehouse under their jurisdiction for such items as parkas and respirators, where central control of the items is advantageous. This account may be geographically separated from the base supply section but shall be manned by supply personnel. 
c.  Temporary allotment items must be returned when the requirement ceases or when the individual is posted.

7.  Replacement issues for personal and temporary allotment next-to-skin items kit.
*Replacement may be made for personal and temporary allotment next-to-skin items without returning the old item if the item replacement interval has been exceeded.* If the replacement interval has not been identified in the notes or remarks of the applicable Scale of Issue, then 12 months is to be used as the replacement interval. *If a replacement is required before the replacement interval is breached then the return of the old item is at the discretion of the B/W/U Sup O*.

8.  Exchange of personal and temporary allotment kit:
a.  Exchange of clothing issued on a personal or temporary allotment issue basis, may be authorized under the following conditions:
i. If the items are worn out by fair wear and tear
ii. If, at any time, the items do not fit. 

b.  Before exchanges are made, B/W/S Sup O shall ensure that personnel are entitled to the item they wish to exchange by checking entitlements and the member’s IA to ascertain when the item was previously issued. In addition, B/W/S Sup O shall ensure that items being exchanged are checked to ascertain if the items have already been disposed of through PWGSC/Crown Assets Distribution Center (CADC), marked with a “D.” 
c.  When an individual is entitled to an exchange of an item, the clothing section shall effect the exchange to the member’s IA as highlighted in Detailed issue procedures.

9.  Retention of personal and temporary allotment clothing upon release:
All items of operational clothing and equipment issued to individuals under authority of any materiel authorization shall be withdrawn or monetary reimbursement obtained at time of release. A loss or damage report is not required when the individual accepts full responsibility. Items detailed in annex A chap 13, Retention items may be retained by Regular and Reserve force members who have completed 12 months service prior to being released.

10. Initial issues of personal allotment items by training base clothing warehouse to individuals undergoing training (excluding transfers)
a.  Every effort shall be made by the member’s parent unit to ensure that all initial issues of Personal Allotment Kit are satisfied prior to the individual departing on course. 
b.  If items of Personal Allotment Kit listed in joining instructions cannot be provided prior to departure, the parent base/station/wing shall advise the training base in writing of the member’s kit deficiencies indicating the following information:

i.  Course number and date of commencement 
ii.  Course loading message number 
iii. Explanation as to why the issue could not be completed by the parent district 
iv. Items which could not be issued

c.  The training base reviews member’s IA, issue the deficient items of kit and requisition any remaining shortfalls as required. 
d.  If issues are made, the training base retains the signed CDB121 on file and forward to the member’s parent base immediately upon completion of the member’s training. The documents are to be forwarded under cover of a DND 728, Document transit and receipt form. Upon receipt of the documents, the parent base shall file with members clothing records. 
11. Initial issues of Personal Allotment Kit to individuals on Temporary Duty (TD) or attached posting:
a.  Every effort shall be made by the member’s parent unit to ensure that all initial issues of Personal Allotment Kit are satisfied prior to the individual departing on TD or attached posting.
b.  If issues are made by a district other than the member’s parent district, the clothing warehouse retains the signed CDB121 on file, and forwards it to the member’s parent base immediately upon the individual completing their out clearance for return to parent unit. The documents are to be forwarded under cover of a DND 728, Document transit and receipt form. Upon receipt of the documents, the parent base shall file with members clothing records.

12. Detailed procedures for the various transactions by type of account are contained in detailed issue procedures.

3-13B-003. Personal allotment clothing procedures - *Reserve Force*
13. This section outlines the normal procedures pertaining to the issue and return of Personal Allotment Kit clothing to members of the Reserve Force including Cadet Instructors Cadre (CIC) officers.
14. Detailed procedures for the various transactions are contained in detailed issue procedures.
15.  Applicants for enrolment in the Reserve Force shall not be kitted until procedures have been completed and the applicant has taken the oath or solemn affirmation IAW QR&O 6.04, Oath Taken on Enrolment. 
16.  When a reservist, on a short-term contract, does not have an Individual Account (IA) established the member’s CF 899 Route Letter and attendance report would be used as authority for issues and exchanges. If a unit does not use Route Letters then member must provide proof of employment. Issues, exchanges, and returns of clothing shall normally take place at a Regular Force clothing outlet. If for reasons of remoteness this cannot be done, one of the following procedures shall be used:
a.  Mail order issues may be made directly from the district clothing warehouse. Two systems to enable the unit to determine the correct sizes are as follows:

i.  Specified range of sized items held on the unit distribution account for fitting purposes only 
ii. Use of Special Size Rolls forms CF 764 (SC 21-883-2991) or CF 859 (SC 21-870-7580).

b.  The support district warehouse may dispatch a vehicle stocked with a range of sizes, to remote units during peak enrolment periods, to make issues direct to individuals. 
c.  In addition to actual unit strength entitlement, small stocks of clothing, quantity equal to 10 per cent of unit strength, may be maintained on a remote unit SCA to allow for exchanges and subsequent issues. All items, including initial issues, remain on automated record (SCA) and be issued and controlled by means of a DND 638.

*Note: Reservists who have Class “B” and Class “C” contracts are authorized to replace next to skin items as per policy for Reg Force personnel detailed in Art 3-13B-002 para 7.*

Annex A - Chapter 13
Retention Items 
1.  The items listed below are to be retained by all Regular Force and Reserve Force members who have completed 12 months service prior to being released. ALL ITEMS with Disruptive Pattern (CADPAT) in either Temperate Woodland (TW) or Arid Region (AR) must be returned to clothing stores.
a.  All DEU clothing as per chap 13
b.  All non-operational maternity clothing 
c.  All accoutrements
d.  All socks (except gortex)
e.  All gloves (excluding mortar and specialist gloves that can be re-issued)
f.   Sewing kit
g.  Belt trousers green cloth webbing material 
h.  All Boots (excluding special purpose boots that can be re-issued), i.e., firemen boots climbing boots, chainsaw boots, hazmat boots, lineman boots and mukluks. 
i.   Balacava white
j.   Cap knit, green
k.   Hat tilley (all except CADPAT) 
l.   Combat cap temperate weather (Old Style Field Cap)
m.  Drawers (including army Drawers Temperate Underwear (DTU)
n.  Shirt cold Weather Man’s Flannel Green
o.  Undershirts (including Army Light Weight Thermal Underwear (LWTU)
p.  Military police shirts black 
q.  Shirts dental and medical
r.  Trousers dental and medical 
s.  Trousers and slacks military police black
t.   Neckwear cover
u.  Sandals
v.  Suspenders 
w. Towels
x.  Scarf environmental
y.  Air force work dress pants and shirts 
z.  Berets 
aa.  Handkerchiefs
bb.  Swim wear (trunks/suits)
cc.  T-Shirt athletic
dd.  Shorts, sports, unisex
ee.  Med Tech “On Car” Uniforms.


_Edited by Vern to changes topic title_


----------



## begbie (14 Jul 2009)

Is this list of retention items listed in Annex A - Chapter 13 still accurate?


----------



## armyvern (14 Jul 2009)

begbie said:
			
		

> Is this list of retention items listed in Annex A - Chapter 13 still accurate?



It should be pretty accurate still; retention items don't change very often.


What item(s) are you wondering about?


----------



## begbie (14 Jul 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> What item(s) are you wondering about?



Mostly my set of DEU's.  I had heard that clothing stores won't take them back when you release.

And what about the fleece pants and shirts?  I had heard that was considered next-to-skin as well.

I was surprised to see that boots is on the retention list.  I thought those would need to be returned as well.  I am planning on bringing them anyway; just to be safe.

Thank God for Army.ca.  I called clothing stores to confirm their new location today but forgot to ask these questions.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jul 2009)

You keep your DEUs and all "Next to Skin" clothing.  It has always been that way, except for the old Training schools where candidates had brand new DEUs/CFs, never worn prior to Release.

Bring your boots in, as they need to punch holes in them.  You can keep them after that.


----------



## armyvern (14 Jul 2009)

My comments in yellow font.

Vern



			
				begbie said:
			
		

> Mostly my set of DEU's.  I had heard that clothing stores won't take them back when you release.
> Correct - they are retention and we don't take them back; one of your frinds may appreciate the extra stuff though if you're only going to toss it.
> 
> And what about the fleece pants and shirts?  I had heard that was considered next-to-skin as well.
> ...


----------



## begbie (14 Jul 2009)

Thanks.  I'm all set now.


----------

